# john Deere 2010 gas narrow front-end



## squirl4x4 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm looking at buying one but I have heard a lot of mixed reviews. I will using it to pull a 10' disk, 2 bottom plow and 5' brushhog and feed round bales all on a small 4 acre hobby farm\foodplot any advice would be nice


----------

